# Our staffy



## reptilicious (Jun 2, 2008)

This is pippa our 14 year old staffy:


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Lovely girl 

Mel


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

god she looks so well for her age


----------



## reptilicious (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks 

She was been kept in a caravan with no heating,water or anything and used as a breeding machine.

She`s 13/14 and she still runs round like a puppy


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahhh poor thing ,,,,,,,,,looks good tho for her age she is obviousely well cared for now


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

shes a Lovely looking girl


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Poor thing - you can see why they used her for breeding though, she is gorgeous. I bet you are really proud to be seen out with her.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

she's a beauty and looks younger than she is


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Lovely picture  i have a 14 year old staffy aswell...she looks as good too lol, infact she has the same markings sept her patch is red and abitta grey haha .


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

awww shes lovely i loveeeeeeeee staffies


----------



## squeeby (Jun 2, 2008)

what a long tongue...


----------

